# plz help me buy a camera



## rohanz (Aug 16, 2010)

plz hlp me buy a camera 

wid

10-14mp camera
good optical zoom 8x-10x
and ability to shoot good pictures

budget iz around...Rs 12000


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 17, 2010)

rohanz said:


> plz hlp me buy a camera
> 
> wid
> 
> ...


 
You can try Canon Powershot SX120IS but I don't know the exact price in India. This also seems to be the wrong section for this type of question.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 17, 2010)

I would recommend Canon SX200IS

*images.trustedreviews.com/images/article/inline/10880-canonsx2003quart.jpg

here is the review Canon PowerShot SX200 IS review - Digital Camera reviews - TrustedReviews


----------



## Stuge (Aug 17, 2010)

sx200 isn't a 12k cam .


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 17, 2010)

Canon Powershot SX200IS 12MP & 12x Optical Zoom ? SmartShoppers: Online Shopping India | Cameras, Digital Camera, SLR Camera, Camera Lenses, Mobiles, Laptops & Accessories

Ooh that means the street value would be around 20k..is it stuge??

Here they r giving 10k discount


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 17, 2010)

Canon SX120 IS comes at around Rs.12.8K.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 20, 2010)

^^^Must be a spam Canon 500D costs 30k+


----------



## Baker (Aug 20, 2010)

go for 

DSC-H55 : H Series : Digital Still Camera : Sony India


----------



## Shani Clinton (Aug 20, 2010)

You can go for SX120.its the *cheapest digital camera* having good result.But it is not the *best digital camera*.

Shani.
----------------------------
"There are no rules for good photographs, there are only good photographs."


----------



## rohanz (Aug 23, 2010)

guyz wch one of dez has d bst image processor..???


----------



## azzu (Aug 23, 2010)

Go for canon ixus awesome cam
sony h55 also has a great sensor

If u dont mind full auto functions nikon l110


----------



## pronky (Sep 4, 2010)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii im a newbie ..............im glad to being with us......


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 4, 2010)

pronky said:


> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii im a newbie ..............im glad to being with us......



Welcome bro..


----------



## sarah_9 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi,


Consider Nikon or Sony, canon is also good but i personally like Nikon.


Regards,
sarah_9


----------



## victoradams_1710 (Jan 3, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> I would recommend Canon SX200IS
> 
> *images.trustedreviews.com/images/article/inline/10880-canonsx2003quart.jpg
> 
> here is the review Canon PowerShot SX200 IS review - Digital Camera reviews - TrustedReviews




Its looking cool and the flash is awesome... I really like it so much. I want to buy this type of cameras...




------------------------------
*Victor Adams*
Electric Blanket,Heat Pad


----------



## AZALEA554641 (Jan 4, 2011)

What is the exact price of Canon SX200IS??? and how it's picture quality???? Please reply


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2011)

AZALEA554641 said:


> What is the exact price of Canon SX200IS??? and how it's picture quality???? Please reply



Bro forget about SX200IS ...I gave that suggestion in August 2010..U better give ur budget and we will suggest according to that


----------



## bilallucky (Jan 25, 2011)

I use lot of cameras but the amazing one is Olympus Camera XZ-1.Its really outstanding camera has an image sensor with effective 10 mega-pixel resolution for large format cameras, compact 1 / 1, 63 inches and Zuiko lens with four times zoom (28 to 112 mm) is made by Tatusno.In low light conditions the high-quality lens, great shots, because it has an aperture of F1.8 to F2.5.i think its a best choice to buy it i suggest this one.


----------

